# Speaker Suggestions ~$3k-$4k, need to be able to audition



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking to upgrade from my B&W DM603 S3 and was looking at the $3k-$4k range possibly. At the very low end of price I was looking at the new B&W 683 S2 and at the top the B&W CM10 S2. I was wondering what other speakers in this range to consider. I want to be able to audition them so internet brands are somewhat out sadly as I don't want to pay for shipping back etc, SVS would be ab exception as they have an amazing reputation. I was thinking of looking at Goldenear, Dynaudio, Martin Logan, Revel, PSB and KEF. The ones that really have caught my eye are the Goldenear Tritons and the B&W as I love B&W speakers, but not sure how they all compare so just want people's thoughts. I live in the Raleigh/Durham NC area if that helps you know if there's a dealer by me as I know I am missing a lot of ones I should listen to. Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So what has prompted you to want to "upgrade" from the B&W DM603's?
Those are nice speakers to start with.

Speaker taste is very subjective and your going to get a boatload of options.

You should have a look through this post here The Official $3,000 Speaker Evaluation


----------



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

Really because I can. I still really like the 603s and living in an apartment i honestly can't even stretch their legs currently. The main reason is I have some stock options from my old company I will probably be exercising here soon for hopefully $2k-$3k and I may not have a chance again any time soon to upgrade so I was thinking of taking this opportunity to do so. Maybe just getting the 683 S2 for $1650 and a separate amp from Emotiva would be a great way to go as even the 683 S2 has a ton of upgrades from the 603s.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you have a sub? sometimes thats an even better option. 

In the $3000 evaluation post I listed above these were the speakers tested.

Axiom M100
Phase Technology PC-9.5
Polk Audio LSiM705
PSB Imagine T2
Salk Songtower SC
Tannoy Precision 6.4

All of them got good reviews.


----------



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have one as in an apartment it would only cause issues. However when I do get one I plan on building it myself anyway.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so your defiantly looking for a tower that has a nice clean low end. 
The SVS ultras although well under your budget may be an option but there are so many other great choices.


----------



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea, the SVS Ultra is one that comes up a lot along with Goldenear Triton Two/Three and I love B&W so that already makes it hard. I wonder how the SVS Ultras and Goldenears compare.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

What type of listening are we talking here…2 channel, home theater, a mix of both? How important are the aesthetics of your setup? With that budget as Tony said you really do have many options. I'm going to assume that your primary focus is 2 channel since you don't have a sub and to me that makes the choice even harder. I would give a listen to as many speakers as possible and maybe consider trying to attend some type of GTG.


----------



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

2 channel for now with hopes of being 5.1 at some point in the future.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

Probably a good idea to add Focal, Tannoy and PSB to your list. Sonus Faber too I guess. I enjoyed the audition process. Sounds like fun!

Edit: focal has a pronounced bottom end and great treble air. Their claim to fame.


----------



## bose301s (Oct 26, 2007)

Serenity Now said:


> Probably a good idea to add Focal, Tannoy and PSB to your list. Sonus Faber too I guess. I enjoyed the audition process. Sounds like fun!
> 
> Edit: focal has a pronounced bottom end and great treble air. Their claim to fame.


In the car audio world Focal is known for having a very bright tweeter, some even think they're harsh so I've kind of been skipping them in home audio because of it but sounds like I should check them out.


----------



## Serenity Now (Mar 28, 2014)

The app auto subscribes me to every thread I post in...

Anyway, I auditioned the 700 and 800 series and can say they were fantastic sounding speakers. Just not to my taste. Dont buy Focals expecting an accurate sound. Buy them because they've got a party attitude! 

My advice is to take any stories (including mine) with a grain of salt and go see for yourself.  I would suspect any tweeter could sound harsh if overdriven or driven by clipping amplification or both. As I suspect the case would more likely be in a car vs a proper stereo setting.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I would look at Bryston's lineup. They have some of the model T's in your price range. All model A's will also be in your price range. The Axiom's will be Similar to the Bryston model A.


----------

